# 2013 cruze lt 1.4L turbo w/ auto trans 3rd gear issue



## LivingWeapon (Oct 10, 2013)

So my cruze is shifting weird into 3rd gear and makes a weird whining noise in that gear only. The rpms shoot up and drop down real quick going into 3rd. It only does this after car is hot after I've been driving for a while. It shifts perfectly fine when it's cold. The issue happens whether it's in auto mode or manual shift mode. 

Originally when it was shifting weird it didn't make the noise you can hear in the hot acceleration video below. This following video is from before it was making the noise, it also shows the rpm gauge better than the hot acceleration video. https://youtu.be/RjC7XUmwoMM

Cold acceleration video: https://youtu.be/hdidaIu6Inw

Hot acceleration video: https://youtu.be/WIXptTHtP9A

I don't know if you can hear it in the hot video but when it's in 3rd gear it makes a whining noise. I drove it a bunch and shifted in manual mode as well and it does the same thing and same noise that way as well. This noise was not apparent yesterday.

It's about 20 minutes between videos so that's how long it takes for it to start doing this.

Anyone have any insight? Thanks!


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

How many miles on the transmission ? Has it been serviced or taken out for the wave plate issue ?


----------



## LivingWeapon (Oct 10, 2013)

montess1 said:


> How many miles on the transmission ? Has it been serviced or taken out for the wave plate issue ?


80000 miles. Never heard of this wave plate issue so no.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

You can do a search on here and find alot on the plate issue,had to have mine done at somewhere about 30000 miles.
Heres a link to one https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-...-broken-3-weeks-out-warranty-gm-coverage.html


----------



## LivingWeapon (Oct 10, 2013)

montess1 said:


> You can do a search on here and find alot on the plate issue,had to have mine done at somewhere about 30000 miles.
> Heres a link to one https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-...-broken-3-weeks-out-warranty-gm-coverage.html


I did some research about and the only thing I find similar with a lot of these clutch plate issues is that it's a 3rd gear issue a lot. I mean theres no solid evidence it's wide spread issue in cruze since it's not mentioned much when talking about these cars


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Think I'd check fluid level for starters but haven't heard of this issue on Cruzes. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw3KWClqdOXPL_dX5PGN_kNn&cshid=1551097606407

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingWeapon (Oct 10, 2013)

Well it turns out the fluid level was low due to rotted trans hoses. Apparently quite a few hoses for other stuff is rotted as well. They want $600 to fix the trans hoses and fill with fluid. And they don't know it there will be any lasting damage. So I'm just having them fill it up and see what happens, I'll fix the hoses myself if the fill gets rid of the noise and jerking.


----------

